# CLONES: clonex or Hormodin 1(root inducing substance)



## orlcorekid (Sep 25, 2006)

Has anyone tryed Clonex or Hormodin1? Clonex you can pick up at any local hydro store. Hormodin1 on the other had i got from the greenhouse that i work at(well i do the maintance part of the job). i was just wondering if anyone has tryed eirther and could tell me there results with the product. thanks


----------



## KADE (Sep 25, 2006)

I can't vouch for either... but I've heard clonex is good. I just use the cheapest rooting gel.... if u look at labels typically they all have the same amount of rooting compound in them.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 25, 2006)

I'd see if they had any "Olivia's rooting gel" floatin around.


----------



## KADE (Sep 26, 2006)

Yup, that works... right now i'm using something from wilsons


----------



## orlcorekid (Sep 26, 2006)

ok cool i think ill try both when i establish a mother. thank


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 26, 2006)

I use Green Light Rooting hormone powder. Does the trick every time. $3.99


----------



## flight175 (Sep 26, 2006)

can i just go to walmart and pick rooting stuff up? what brand should i be looking for at walmart or a similar big scale seller like that?


----------



## orlcorekid (Sep 26, 2006)

Well the wally world next to my side of the world has something called ROOT-X. I've never seen it or tryed it befor. Maybe your store will carry it. But like i said ive never seen or used it befor so. good luck


----------



## Mutt (Sep 26, 2006)

Rootone or shultz take root I've had success with from wal-mart. But next time I order ferts online again..i'm ordering good ole Olivias for me.


----------



## orlcorekid (Sep 27, 2006)

AeroTX said:
			
		

> I use Green Light Rooting hormone powder. Does the trick every time. $3.99


 


Where do you get the Green lLight Rooting from?


----------



## KADE (Sep 27, 2006)

It is all the same... gel I like best compared to powders...  ANY KIND will do... price does not dictate quality persay.


----------



## orlcorekid (Sep 27, 2006)

Yea thats true. I would think that gel would work the best because it will coat the bottom of the cutting better then the powder would but thats just what i think.


----------



## KADE (Sep 27, 2006)

Powders work... but u have to wet the cutting first.


----------



## orlcorekid (Sep 28, 2006)

ok so if you use a powder then you have to dip the cutting in a cup of water. phed? nutes? of just any spring water at room temp? Could you mix the powder with water first and then dip your cutting in it?


----------



## KADE (Sep 28, 2006)

i dont think the ph would matter much for a dip.. unless it was like 2 or 14. But don't you have water sittin around that is already phed?


----------

